# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  My Philosophical views on "LIFE"

## Dkamp

My Philosophical views about life

To begin, Id like to say life is well misunderstood, and there are several versions or types of life. Life can be living as a human being, plant, animal, or even living in the universe as a whole. From my knowledge, it seems as if life never ends, but instead shifts dimensions. Everything is a state of vibration, according to some physicists, and I totally agree with this theory. Many religions talk about 10 dimensions, but I have only experienced five of them: Earth, Heaven, Hell, Dream plane, and the Void.

Life here on earth in my opinion is living hell. Being a human being is fun and all, but you can only experience this world with your five senses, sight, hearing, taste, smell, and feeling. Also, human beings have several emotions: happy, sad, depressed, excited, bored, ecstatic, and giddiness, and many more. Living here on earth as a human being has many benefits, as well as many draw backs. Being human, you have many wants and needs, and it can become quite a hassle. While you are here on earth, you can have fun and be happy, yes, but you can also feel depressed and lonely. I must say being lonely is the worst emotion in this universe.

Secondly, Heaven is a place filled with pure ecstasy and love. With my experiences through meditation, and psychedelics, I came to realize that I have had many experiences with heaven. Heaven isnt a second life living as a human being with all your buddies; instead it is a feeling as if you consist of everything in the universe. You feel this universe without your human senses, and you feel it with all senses, instead of your human senses. You are engulfed by white light, and only see white light. Your body does not exist, but you exist as everything, for example, you feel like you are one with everything. In this state, you feel pure joy, and love, your vibrations are so fast, that you feel as if you are a solid. I believe that the higher the vibration, the closer you are to heaven, but the lower the vibration, the closer you are to hell. 

Getting to my next point, Hell is a miserable place. I experienced Hell while on a DXM trip, and this is what happened. Im laying on my couch, blindfolded, listening to soothing ambient music, trying to relax myself and trying to forget about my five senses to experience the universe with all senses, or put in simple terms, meditating. While laying there for 15 min, vibrations in my body are speeding up. My legs are feeling lighter, and I have a sense that Im leaving my body, and taking my inner-self or my energy outa my body. More, and more, my vibrations are speeding up, than all of a sudden SNAP! I feel as if I have left my body, and I feel as if I consist of vibrations that expand into this vast infinite corners of the universe. I feel that I only consist of vibrations, and have a feeling as if I am one with everything, or as the hippies put it, one love. Words cannot describe this feeling of pure love, and ecstasy. I feel that when you are out of your body, emotions are enhanced tremendously!! By millions. For example, lets say you are in love with somebody, and when they smile, you get that feeling of love and you cant do anything but smile. But when you are in heaven, this is amplified by a million. Getting back to my point about hell, I was enjoying my trip in heaven, but it ended in near seconds. I was only able to get a glimpse of heaven, but things get way worse. I feel as if my vibrations are slowing down. Slower, and slower I feel as if my vibrations, or energy are coming to a complete stop. I was right; I was being brought to hell. I arrived in hell, and I must say, its not what people say it is at all. You do not burn in hell, but instead you suffer with only loneliness, and emptyness. Your vibrations are so slow, that you feel no love, and just pure loneliness. For example, you know that feeling when your stomach drops, when you go down a hill. Well amplify that feeling by 1000, and that feeling never ends. It is the worst feeling in the world, pure emptiness, in the absence of loving energy and just filled with negative energy. This feeling only lasted a few seconds, until I was saved by some mystical light energy, that I believe was an angel or God.

This gets to my point about the void. Usually when I meditate I feel as if I leave my body, and I always enter this dark void. This void is slower in vibrations, but is not at a constant stand still like in hell. In this void, it is just you and your thoughts. I believe it is between heaven and hell, or as the bible puts it, limbo. You are stuck in this void, to think of your past experiences. While in this void emotions are enhanced, so if you are a negative person, you suffer with that negative feeling, but if you are a positive person, you feel more happiness and ecstasy. I believe the void is for spirits of people who are not yet ready to enter heaven, but rather suffer for a little while, until they are ready to enter this world of pure happiness and love.

This brings me to my next point, you create your own future. If you are a positive person, when you die, you are surrounded by positive energy, aka heaven. If you were a negative person, you are surrounded by negative energy and the feeling of emptiness. That is exactly it, heaven is the feeling of pure ecstasy, and hell is the feeling of pure emptiness. Simple as that.

Many religions believe in rein-carnation, and I do to. I feel that you are put on this earth to learn from your mistakes, and to allow yourself to become a more loving, and positive person. If you were good in your past life, youll return without many hardships, whether its a disability, or just growing up with abusive parents. Life here on earth is only a blink in universal time. Time does not exist in heaven or in hell, it is infinite. I believe the people on earth that are very positive are the ones who have spiritually advanced themselves that they return upon their wish. They leave heaven and return back to earth once again, to aid others in their journey. These people are in my mind, guardian angels, they are here on earth to help you out, and make sure you are not turning towards evil. These angels can be anybody in your life, a stranger, best friend, family member, or even your teacher, you just never know, but they know you, and are always willing to help. In my life, I feel as if my grandma is my guardian angel, you know why? Because when I am around her, her aura is intense, it radiates positive energy unlike any other person I have met. All of her words are filled with meaningful advice, and positive thoughts. Just look at the little things, and youll start to realize that in this world here on earth, is filled with loving people and energy; you just got to find it.

Also, I believe that everything happens for a reason, and your future is pre-determined. Yes, you still have free will, but it is limited. Lets say the universe wants you back in heaven, you will die at a certain point in your life, and you cannot avoid it. All the people you meet, you meet for a reason, whether to help you out in some of your struggles, to have fun, or even to learn off their mistakes. Everything is meant to be. Another reason why I believe everything is pre-determined, is because I dream a lot. Every night I remember several dreams, and dreams allow you to tap into your subconscious. Your subconscious is your inner-self that is trying to tell you advice through your dreams, through symbols. Lets say you have a very vivid dream, and remember it. A week or two passes, and you realize, holy shit, Ive dreamt this before. You know why?? Because in your dream, you tapped into this universal path and got a glimpse of the future. De ja vu does exist, but many people do not experience it. Dreams are very special, they are not for fun, but are really just there for your subconscious mind to tell you advice. Also, there is a method of lucid dreaming, aka controlling your dreams. I am very experienced with lucid dreaming. To enter a dream, and live in this dream plane this is what you have to do. Lay down mid day, get a blindfold, and just relax. Just breath in, and breath out. Focus on the top of your breath, and at the bottom of your breath. Try to forget about your day, and just keep thinking about your breaths. Sooner or later, you will feel lighter, and lighter. Then when you are in a deeper meditative state, you will feel as if you consist of vibrations. Good, at this point you are close to leaving your body, just keep with it. You may here hypnogogic hallucinations (white noise, static, voices) it is just your mind playing tricks on you. Sooner or later, you will hear a SNAP you have successfully entered the void. In this void, you are surrounded by darkness. I believe this void is your inner mind. At this point whatever you think appears. Thoughts become reality in your dreams, just think and it happens. After that it should be easy as cake, just keep reminding yourself you are in a dream, and you will be able to anything you wish. Sooner or later a dream will end, but to prolong it, rub your hands, spin in circles, or just try to keep your head inside your dream. Eventually you will fade out, enter the void, and back into your body again. If you dont believe me when I say entering your body again, listen, if you ever had that feeling as if you were falling when you woke up, that is you entering your body again. AHA told yah.

Another thought, I believe that everything has an aura or an energy field that surrounds that object or person. I bet you know exactly know what Im talking about, for example, when you meet a new person, you feel as if they are radiating positive energy, and are just happy to be there to enjoy their presence. On the other hand, negative people have more negative auras, and tend to drain you out. All people are able to sense these auras, whether its seeing it, feeling it, or just knowing. Myself, I tend to feel energy, I am still training my eyes to see auras, but I am unable to see weaker, and more negative auras. The trick is to stare past a person, and that faint outline that surrounds them is their aura. Some people are natural healers, they tend to re-boot these auras and fill in energy when needed. You may think that these healers are phonies, but in actuality, they exist.

In conclusion, start thinking more positive, and stay away from negative feelings or thoughts, because they will haunt you in the future. I must say, Heaven is wonderful, and a million times better here on earth, and Hell is such a miserable place, no wonder many religions try to tell you to become a more positive person. To learn about the real realities of this universe, start meditating, you might get a glimpse of the void, heaven, or even hell. Or you can go the easy route and take Shrooms, LSD, DXM, or DMT. All in all, the universe is a fascinating place, you just have to treat it right so it can treat you right in return.

----------


## WDr

This was actually pretty interesting to read  :smiley:

----------


## Marm

> I believe it is between heaven and hell, or as the bible puts it, “limbo.”



As Inception puts it, "Limbo."

----------


## Marm

Heaven and hell are states of mind IMO. My personal views on meditation is that it encourages the unusual communion between the two consciousness within your mind which enables you to temporarily access these states of mind, giving you a feeling of transcendence or even insight. As for "treating the Universe right" - I believe that the Universe is a vast expanse of emptiness that happens to have celestial bodies and perhaps many life forms within those bodies, having no significant influence over the actions of mankind.

----------

